# HELP!! The parents left coz of cracker bursting noise! Egg is extremely premature!



## Abhishek90 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am very new to this forum. Living in India. Recently maybe about 10 -14 days back an Indian dove came to our balcony and made up a nest! We are happy with them raising a family here! It's a delight!
But today there was a lot of fire cracker bursting due to festive season celebration, and though we didn't get to see the pigeons, but awhile back I noticed the parents are not there and the little egg (about 1inch in size) is cracked!  On a close inspection, two very tiny heads can be seen breathing.. it's heartbreaking!
The mother/father sitting on the egg must have got scared and by mistake broken the egg as it flew away!!! 
I want to know is there anything we can do? Or will the parents come back? And can the babies survive the conditions? Its surely premature hatching coz normally it takes 18 day for the egg to hatch, it has hardly been 2 weeks since we first saw the birds sitting on the egg! Any suggestions will help, please!


----------



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that..I too am new to the forums and have just read your posting.
Any replies now will sadly be too late. 
It takes a lot of care and time to raise a baby bird, it can be done, but there is a lot to learn first and also a danger the baby bird could be 'imprinted' on you and get tame. It also needs to be shown where to forage and where to find water with the flock, and the safest place to do so, which is not easy. I think the reason people didn't answer your question is maybe they felt there was just too much to say or were hoping one of the parents would come back.. I'm sorry.

I can only hope that they have managed to start a new family where they feel safe. 
Bless you for caring.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Abhishek90 said:


> Hello everyone, I am very new to this forum. Living in India. Recently maybe about 10 -14 days back an Indian dove came to our balcony and made up a nest! We are happy with them raising a family here! It's a delight!
> But today there was a lot of fire cracker bursting due to festive season celebration, and though we didn't get to see the pigeons, but awhile back I noticed the parents are not there and the little egg (about 1inch in size) is cracked!  On a close inspection, two very tiny heads can be seen breathing.. it's heartbreaking!
> The mother/father sitting on the egg must have got scared and by mistake broken the egg as it flew away!!!
> I want to know is there anything we can do? Or will the parents come back? And can the babies survive the conditions? Its surely premature hatching coz normally it takes 18 day for the egg to hatch, it has hardly been 2 weeks since we first saw the birds sitting on the egg! Any suggestions will help, please!


If the egg is cracked then it won't live, which I'm sure you already know. They will have more eggs through their life and raise many squabs. Stuff happens.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

any updates abhishek?


----------



## TomNY (Nov 3, 2013)

If two squabs are in one egg the egg broke from the pressure of the growing squabs. I never saw this with pigeons but it is common in Coturnix quail. Incubation time is about the same. The eggs cracked at about two weeks and the chicks dried out and died because they were too premature to hatch. Tom


----------

